# Anyone at Bourn Hall?



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi i just wanted to share experiences etc but havent seen a post for Bourn Hall. Can anyone tell me anything about recepient waiting lists etc and any good/bad experiences?

Galprincess


----------

